
Xip.io – wildcard DNS for everyone - yankcrime
http://xip.io
======
jepler
curl: (6) Could not resolve host: xip.io curl: (7) Failed to connect to
www.xip.io port 80: Connection timed out

but the front page is cached at
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:o8L_uDk...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:o8L_uDk6apMJ:xip.io/+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

with google site:xip.io you can see that this is mostly used to point at
super-dodgy looking content (using an alternate "base36" representation of IP
addresses) so that's awful

example.9zlhb.xip.io has address 127.0.0.1

